# R.I.P. lonewolf13



## papa

I just recieved a text from his brother. He was going through his phone and found my text message. Lonewolf13 passed away on april 30.


----------



## subotai

daaaammnnnn

RIP


----------



## euphoria

WHAT

this cant be true! do you know what happened?


----------



## papa

I don't have any other information.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

wow papa way to leave us hangin


----------



## comatoserct

='(


----------



## papa

His brother did not tell me what happened. Only that he had passed away.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

so who the fuck was posting as him since then?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I am speechless.

I miss him already.


----------



## papa

nowdubnvr6 said:


> so who the fuck was posting as him since then?



What do you mean? The last post he made was in the pet thread on the day he died


----------



## DexterMeth

rip


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rip

That is very sad news


----------



## Bill

Wow, good night sweet chief


----------



## Mariposa

Oh no   Will pour one out for him later.


----------



## Tude

Oh, no.

RIP Lonewolf.


----------



## Droppersneck

rip LW, could have been car crash or freak accident. From his post history not likely anything else unless you can OD on alcohol


----------



## nowdubnvr6

papasomni said:


> What do you mean? The last post he made was in the pet thread on the day he died



maybe im really high or have been really high but its june right and your post says april 30, i could swear ive seen posts by him since april 30th?


----------



## claire22

RIP you epic shit poster. I hope there's a bluelight up there for u mate.


----------



## Tude

nowdubnvr6 said:


> maybe im really high or have been really high but its june right and your post says april 30, i could swear ive seen posts by him since april 30th?



That's what I thought, too, but I just looked and his last posts were on April 30th.


----------



## subotai

Droppersneck said:


> rip LW, could have been car crash or freak accident. From his post history not likely anything else unless you can OD on alcohol



thats' what I was thinking, but it could have been something cardiac related as well.

either way, I would always think of lw when I heard this song

he was funnier than people give him credit for


----------



## Droppersneck

First shulgrin now LW shitty month imo. I picture him being the eagle in this pic and flying off into the sky


----------



## Droppersneck

subotai said:


> thats' what I was thinking, but it could have been something cardiac related as well.
> 
> either way, I would always think of lw when I heard this song
> 
> he was funnier than people give him credit for


Yeah thats possible. Damn that tune is pretty tight. I love 90s rap


----------



## nowdubnvr6

RIP LW cold 211's all day in memory


----------



## subotai

buckwild man

he's like

*whoa*


----------



## bagochina

Who knows...  Pretty sure he mentioned something about being diabetic, insulin, arthritis, and having a foot amputated.  Regardless I'm sure he's in a better place.  If only tacky would of granted him his final wish   or if he was appointed a moderator in the lounge this might not of happened.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Sort of had a bad feeling when no one could find out any info on him. 

Unfortunate passing. Hopefully you found peace. Goodbye lonewolf, you will be missed.


------
This is what makes being a BL member somewhat difficult. It's the only forum I've been to where we've lost this many members. It's almost assumed that every few months we'll lose another part of the community. It's almost always a shock and it's always sad. We live lives full of risk, moreso than the average joe. These unexpected deaths are sad reminders of how fragile we are and how easy it can be to make a mistake, even with years of experience.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

R.i.p.


----------



## bagochina

Is lonewolf alive he was just in the lounge?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Erich was using his avatar iirc

Rip man


----------



## pharmakos

fuck


----------



## bagochina

Last activity today
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/members/149415-lonewolf13


----------



## papa

I'm sure it's his brother looking through his computer. He told me that they are just now going through his stuff. I told him we were friends online so he's probably looking us over on lw's computer


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Maybe his brother was on his computer


----------



## abracadabra girl

Rip


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

This iS why sometimes I hope I die before anyone that is close to me does 

Cuz I'll probably go insane for real


----------



## coelophysis

Man this sucks 

I already missed you Lonewolf, now I'm gonna have to miss you forever


----------



## Tude

I'm just glad my last exchange with him was a positive one.


----------



## gloeek

The loss of another great. Lonewolf, may your spirit be free. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a 40 in the fridge

I would crack it but I am so fat

I would pour it on the curb for wolfie


----------



## axl blaze

RIP Chief


----------



## Seyer

Biggup LW. We miss ya buddy.


----------



## undead

Damn... I hadn't been here in a bit and figured I'd stop by and read some shit... didn't expect to see something like this. I like Lonewolf a lot.


----------



## smokemctoke420

It was pretty obvious he was either dead or in jail since he just all of a sudden stopped posting when he posts all day everyday. rather it have been jail but just had the hunch that something wasnt right. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Lysis

Fuck. 

RIP lonie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  to his family


----------



## Bardeaux

Wow, he was such a prolific poster. It's going to be so bizarre around the Lounge without him here  

RIP Mr. Wolf


----------



## nekointheclouds

This makes me genuinely really fucking sad. Lonewolf you were amazing, a true drunken sweetheart. 

R.I.P. Lonewolf, you really truly will be missed by ChemSmiles and myself.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Omg.......wtf.........this is fucked

Rip LoneDoggie

This makes me very sad........wtf

I hope however he went, it was a peaceful passing.....


----------



## phenethylo J

The lounge wont be the same without you wolfie. 

RIP


----------



## One Thousand Words

I love the fact that the only reason he found Bluelight was because of internet memes. He wasn't searching for ways to stick drugs in his arse, he simply stumbled upon the Lounge while having a laugh and stayed for the fresh dip. 

My fondest memory was combining to flood the music thread together with Tom Petty songs for hours on end. I'm going to wash my blankets of small pox today in your honour Lonewolf and wash down cocaine with whiskey while listen to Iron Maiden.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Wtf man I'm crying


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## Bomboclat

Aw wolfy. This is a sad one. 

RIP Chief


----------



## Tude

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Wtf man I'm crying



It sucks.


----------



## foolsgold

fuck thats a shock R.I.P man maybe see you on the other side one day


----------



## Max Power

RIP imho tbph

I just might crack open a tall boy in your honor.


----------



## Bill

One Thousand Words said:


> I love the fact that the only reason he found Bluelight was because of internet memes. He wasn't searching for ways to stick drugs in his arse, he simply stumbled upon the Lounge while having a laugh and stayed for the fresh dip.



Actually he was searching for ways to naturally treat arthritis upon finding bl
I know this because I was curious and asked him one day


----------



## One Thousand Words

Yeah I asked the same thing Bill. He is probably the only member who spent his whole BL career drug free though.

Probably the only member who was the least sober too funnily enough


----------



## papa

Sometimes I would get on and see that he was the last poster in every thread on the front page of the lounge


----------



## Tude

Yeah, TL will move at a much slower pace now that he's gone.


----------



## DexterMeth

One Thousand Words said:


> Yeah I asked the same thing Bill. He is probably the only member who spent his whole BL career drug free though.
> 
> Probably the only member who was the least sober too funnily enough



Alcohol is a drug


----------



## DexterMeth

phenethylo J said:


> The lounge wont be the same without you wolfie.
> 
> RIP



That's right.  It will be better


----------



## guineaPig

Whole reason I decided to check the lounge right now was to see if lw had finally turned up...I guess I just assumed he would eventually be back.
RIP


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

papasomni said:


> Sometimes I would get on and see that he was the last poster in every thread on the front page of the lounge


----------



## Roger&Me

this is devastating news, i feel like somebody kicked me in the stomach right now. 

RIP lw13, you were a funny motherfucker and your taste in music was epic, and i always thought you were just a down-to-earth, cool & funny dude. 

the lounge will *never* be the same without lonewolf. this is absolutely the end of an era.


----------



## DexterMeth

First


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ban dex IMO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ nah dex is crying behind the screen im sure


----------



## Roger&Me

papasomni said:


> passed away on april 30.



i just checked his last posts, and he was posting up until the end. this place really was his home. 

fuck man, this is so sad. fuck.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I found where he lives, but I can't find his facebook


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

this is lw and tacky






i took this video of them years ago


----------



## THCified

Rest in peace...

It really starts to scare me reading about all those deaths within the past 6 months!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Roger&Me

i hope midnight has a place to live


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Fucking fuck, Wolfy. You better be grilling up a damn storm wherever you are now man. Beer will be flowing and your hair will be gently flying in the breeze. 

I'm going to miss you. RIP sweet prince.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Fuck, man, I still remember you being drunk & leaving me voicemails even though I told you my phone broke that night I lost all my shit on here.




.......your mom tbph iirc


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wolfbrother is one of the main reasons I kept posting here when I was new.  A gentle soul indeed.  I am going to crank some Waylon in his honor tonight.  This is pretty shitty.  I loved talking country music and southwest with him.  I hope they have a god damn parade for that bastard in Gallup.


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> i just checked his last posts, and he was posting up until the end. this place really was his home.
> 
> fuck man, this is so sad. fuck.



on his last day he said "plz don't be ded lysis"  =/

also he mentioned that he was drinking and doing lortabs... =/


----------



## Lysis

thenightwatch said:


> on his last day he said "plz don't be ded lysis"  =/
> 
> also he mentioned that he was drinking and doing lortabs... =/



Yeah he PM'd me but my inbox was full. Was really not having a good time of things and needed to clear my head but I think he PM'd me the day he died . He always would be a dick and then PM me hearts. Mannn it sucks.


----------



## Roger&Me

also one of his last posts was "brb, nap" 

i really hope he went peacefully in his sleep.

fuck pouring one out, i'm gonna pour out like five for brother wolf cuz he damn sure would drink more than one if he were here with me


----------



## Illyria99

_* Rest in Peace *_​


----------



## phenethylo J

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ nah dex is crying behind the screen im sure


That plus knowing lonewolf I'm sure wherever he is right now he's probably looking down having a good laugh at dex's post.


----------



## DexterMeth

I forgot he had part of his foot amputated.  God that must have been horrible, but he never really complained.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Illyria99 said:


> This thread is a salute to LW's memory. Try to stay on topic. Kthxbai.



He'd be totally fine with you posting in here, alt or not.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lonewolf13 said:


> im shaman tbph. ... no peyote needed... just 211's





lonewolf13 said:


> just cracked open a new handle of vodka and i got 2 12 packs of steel reserve. so i'm set if i get snowed it



Flavor country... here's to you lonewolf.

and a messy desk to match


----------



## Droppersneck

THCified said:


> Rest in peace...
> 
> It really starts to scare me reading about all those deaths within the past 6 months!


Yeah first Shulgrin and now this. Just sucks imo


CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Fucking fuck, Wolfy. You better be grilling up a damn storm wherever you are now man. Beer will be flowing and your hair will be gently flying in the breeze.
> 
> I'm going to miss you. RIP sweet prince.


Oh wow thats homo erotic sounding. But I feel ya dew


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah first Shulgrin and now this. Just sucks imo



All jokes aside I've been using forums since 1999 and I've never been to one that had so many actual members passing away. Which sucks because I've never been on a forum before where I actually cared about so many of the posters like I do here.


----------



## Droppersneck

THCified said:


> Rest in peace...
> 
> It really starts to scare me reading about all those deaths within the past 6 months!





Laika said:


> All jokes aside I've been using forums since 1999 and I've never been to one that had so many actual members passing away. Which sucks because I've never been on a forum before where I actually cared about so many of the posters like I do here.



QFT, shit is depressing. When ever I dont post for three weeks or more chalk me up as gone. Damn 1999 isnt that when BL started


----------



## Erich Generic

RIP Yolowolf13 

*2010-2014*

I guess you were still kind of a newfag and your posts were alright
but I still thought you were gay


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> QFT, shit is depressing. When ever I dont post for three weeks or more chalk me up as gone. Damn 1999 isnt that when BL started



It started a little earlier under a different name iirc.
I wasn't around for that. I joined when I discovered BL. I just meant that I've been using forums around the internet for various topics of interest since 99.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Erich Generic

Laika said:


> It started a little earlier under a different name iirc.
> I wasn't around for that. I joined when I discovered BL. I just meant that I've been using forums around the internet for various topics of interest since 99.



oh wow you just fucking fucked up my double post iirc


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

You're welcome


----------



## Erich Generic

qft gtfo imho


----------



## Roger&Me

i got 211's, chile picante corn nuts, and slim jims

slammin' dis shit for you, wolfbro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> oh wow you just fucking fucked up my double post iirc
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Cccccccombo breaker


----------



## Erich Generic

Roger&Me said:


> i got 211's, chile picante corn nuts, and slim jims
> 
> slammin' dis shit for you, wolfbro



you are about to embark on a spiritual journey you will never forget


----------



## Klue

So long brother wolf.


----------



## kytnism

so sad 

youll be missed sweetie. rest in peace (hopefully with your father) 

...kytnism...

ps. wolfy, ill notice your absence most in the "what are you eating?" thread. now the only one left to carry the torch for us foodies is bago. ill also miss your posts in the "what are you listening to?" thread. i loved your 80s revival days, they were the best.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I think you need a hug, Dex.


----------



## DexterMeth

Q_q I really do.    I never even post here anymore but obviously lurk.  Maybe I should start calling people "your mom faygos" and post shots of my green beans to fill the void.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I will Give dex a hug 
It'll be slow and passionate and last at least 30 seconds


----------



## Erich Generic

I'd like to know what the cause of the death was


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so sad for lw's passing I am binge eating

Anorexia wasn't working out


----------



## abracadabra girl

he would have wanted that


----------



## Roger&Me

Erich Generic said:


> I'd like to know what the cause of the death was



me too, though i doubt we will ever know. if i had to guess I would say cardiac issues / heart attack related to his diabetes (pure speculation on my part, but my best guess nonetheless). 

at any rate, lw had serious, longtime health problems. it really speaks to his character that he never bitched about them or complained. the dude was fun loving and full of life until the very end, despite bearing a pretty heavy load.


----------



## morpher001

Lonewolf:










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~newfaygo barrier~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Lounge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

abracadabra girl said:


> he would have wanted that



It just feels so right to eat while crying


----------



## euphoria

god dammit

rest in peace lonewolf

im inhaling to the chief

you were a good soul and you will be missed


----------



## DexterMeth

morpher001 said:


> Lonewolf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~newfaygo barrier~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge


Lol


----------



## Roger&Me

Erich Generic said:


> you are about to embark on a spiritual journey you will never forget



finished off these slim jims and shit just got real


----------



## DexterMeth

Now while u can still somewhat operate a car, go drive to the 24hr shoe store.  Get hammered in the parking lot.  Walk in snapn' into another slimjim, and then ask the store manager where the mocassins are.  Make sure u you fall over and pass out on your face right as he starts talking to u.

Believe me.. every shoe store is a 24-hour shoe store.  If u don't see the store manager, snap some mor jimmies. 
The store manager should be semi-transparent and wearing feathers.  Possibly smoke undulating from his aura.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol i didn't realize there were 24hr moccasin stores, although there should be if there isn't


----------



## DexterMeth

Read edit.  Mor jimmies imho.  If you run out there are always otc "scopalamines".  The 24hr hour benadryl store locked for some foolish reason?  Drink moar.


----------



## Erich Generic

Now I know why they say "rest in peace", it's because people become effectively exhausted when they die


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Do you ever stfu?


----------



## Tude

Your mom stfu's tbph imo


----------



## DexterMeth

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Do you ever stfu?


----------



## Mel22

Fuck...terrible news.

I will miss his food photos, I always liked them for some reason. I hope someone takes good care of MIDNIGHT.

RIP WOLF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mel22 said:


> Fuck...terrible news.
> 
> I will miss his food photos, I always liked them for some reason. I hope someone takes care good care of MIDNIGHT.
> 
> RIP WOLF



 it'll be ok mel. I'll cheer you up with some stories about decadent debauchery.


----------



## slortaone

RIP brother. i hope you went peacefully.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I found out right as I woke up before work last night. I logged in to see if I caught any flak for this weekend's drunken shit posting, and instead found this. I made it 12 hours, but after I shower  I think I'm going to do a cry.




bbl cry


----------



## Lysis

Laika said:


> All jokes aside I've been using forums since 1999 and I've never been to one that had so many actual members passing away. Which sucks because I've never been on a forum before where I actually cared about so many of the posters like I do here.



Same here. I think I started foruming in 1997ish. Had a couple online friends die before and it's weird how you never meet someone but it stings when they pass away.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Rest easy, friend.


----------



## We are all ONE

Some folks are hilariously pathetic

RIP wolf

Still remember the online intervention ebow and I gave u
And told u I could outdrink you


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Rip man


----------



## Pill2Chill

Wow. RIP ...


----------



## alasdairm

just seeing this. one of my favorite loungers.  r.i.p.

alasdair


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

As with everyone who posts as often as he did, he was a part of what made this site what it is.  He was funny at times, and I always thought he was pretty damned nihedonistic (had to make that up lol).  He was kind of like having an ugly friend version of self-destruction, and having some native american representation here was pretty bad ass.  RIP dude.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ I am sure there are other Native American BL'ers. Probably just not big on the lounge.


----------



## coelophysis

IMO lw was the last pure bred Native that mattered.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Trail of Tears
brb cry


----------



## Bill




----------



## coelophysis

^ Lol was totally considering posting that. I'm glad my counterpart did


----------



## DexterMeth

I was gonna yesterday, but something.  Good form Bill.


----------



## Bill

Should have been in the op imvhotbphiirc


----------



## DexterMeth

QFT.mpeg tbph  imo


----------



## papa

I was pretty choked up when I made the OP iirc. I just didn't think of it


----------



## Seyer

papasomni said:


> I was pretty choked up when I made the OP iirc. I just didn't think of it


It sucks. I remember not being able to function or think straight when I had to make Melanges thread.

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## papa

The picture is here now so that's the main thing. I think erich should post all his lonewolf shoops over here too


----------



## coelophysis

^ I'd second that.


----------



## Bill

We understand papa
Yes indeed though, we need moar shoops and pics

_It should have been you Erich_


----------



## Roger&Me

shoop courtesy of erich genericTM


----------



## Erich Generic

^that actually summarizes lw's bl experience


----------



## Roger&Me

a picture is worth a thousand words. or in this case, 48141 posts


----------



## DexterMeth

^not one of them a word tho.  Unless stfu and lulzies are words.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lw's Happy Birthday Wishes to everyone in the lounge





(originally made for arci)


----------



## DexterMeth

We all grieve differently.


----------



## coelophysis

We're gonna have to grieve to disagrieve imo


----------



## Lysis

badummm tsssss


----------



## ChickenScratch

Laika said:


> We're gonna have to grieve to disagrieve imo



Girl got so much wit


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Girl got so much wit



Back up nyuckle


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Do I feel like I should have sent him a friend request? maybe that would bring him back.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Pretty sure lonewolf was the only one to actually welcome new people to the lounge.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Pretty sure lonewolf was the only one to actually welcome new people to the lounge.


or tell then to gtfo


----------



## Lysis

or post pic to tell them to gtfo

I'm kinda proud I got banned with lonewolf during the great purge of fun in April.


----------



## deaf eye

whoa sad news, rest in paradise lonewolf13


----------



## One Thousand Words

Blue_Phlame said:


> Do I feel like I should have sent him a friend request? maybe that would bring him back.



I have currently got 11 friends pending and has deleted every one bar Lone wolf.

I honestly can't remember him getting into a disagreement with any bluelighter in his time here and that is pretty impressive for a raging alcoholic. Plenty of junkie faygo's like to blame their addiction for being an arse but lonewolf just reached for his car keys and drove closer towards the big bottle shop in the sky.

He may have reinforced the alcoholic Injun stereotype but he was our drunk Injun 

I am inflicting Outlaw country music on my patients all day today because...... Lonewolf.


----------



## ChickenScratch

One Thousand Words said:


> I am inflicting Outlaw country music on my patients all day today because...... Lonewolf.



Atta boy.  I think I introduced him to Jason Isbell and he loved that shit.  That makes me happy.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, good move busty


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## One Thousand Words

ChickenScratch said:


> Atta boy.  I think I introduced him to Jason Isbell and he loved that shit.  That makes me happy.



I'm responsible for the dancing wookie gif from Oztrance.

 Get on my level brah


----------



## ChickenScratch

Don't get all one up'y you pussy whiped shit bag.  He was a brother to us all .


----------



## stayhealthy970

RIP lonewolf13


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Still such a sad realization when members pass.


----------



## quiet roar

R.I.P. lw.



One Thousand Words said:


> He may have reinforced the alcoholic Injun stereotype but he was our drunk Injun
> 
> I am inflicting Outlaw country music on my patients all day today because...... Lonewolf.



Yep! It may be the reason I haven't sold anything today but fuck it, it's bleeding heart all day today.


----------



## Noodle

good journey...








to you sir


----------



## xstayfadedx

OMG NO FUCKING WAY !!!! MY DAD DIED 
Wow this is fucked up and how did I not see this, fuck.
I'm sad.  I won't ever delete this.




He made it after I actually stopped getting banned.

Rest in peace my online father


----------



## xstayfadedx

xstayfadedx said:


>


----------



## ebola?

I thought that people were just joking about Lone Wolf having passed in the Shulgin/_jamal_ thread; this is kind of fucked.  Yes, our most prolific poster does deserve the site going black for him.

ebola


----------



## coelophysis

ebola? said:


> I thought that people were just joking about Lone Wolf having passed in the Shulgin/Jamal thread; this is kind of fucked.  Yes, our most prolific post does deserve the site going black for him.
> 
> ebola



It was before we actually knew the truth.


----------



## GenericMind

I always liked that dirty featherhead. This is actually really sad news. RIP.


----------



## papa

He had a heart of gold. He used to write letters to D's when he was in rehab iirc


----------



## Lysis

Who's gonna give us shit on Thanksgiving now? There's no one to remind us about the evil white man.


----------



## ugly

I am shocked. 
I have been off Bluelight for awhile. 

I surely did not expect to come back and find lonewolf gone. 
My favorite member.

I'm speechless.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugly


----------



## abracadabra girl

Lysis said:


> She'd just tell everyone that we need more Lemon Pledge.



no ... no ... mr lysis not home


----------



## tackyspiral

just saw this thread... ug  its a sad day .... you will be missed wolfie


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;5PawujA_Qt4]http://youtu.be/5PawujA_Qt4[/video] never drink alone the anti nowhere league 

this ones for you


----------



## my3rdeye

Laika said:


> All jokes aside I've been using forums since 1999 and I've never been to one that had so many actual members passing away. Which sucks because I've never been on a forum before where I actually cared about so many of the posters like I do here.



This place has way more people passing than all the other boards i post on combined. 
RIP Lonewolf that dancing chewbacca GIF always made me smile.


----------



## n3ophy7e

RIP wolfie  You are sorely missed


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Indeed


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lw is visiting each of us in animal forms. That pigeon you have looking in on you through the window? That squirrel burrying his nuts in your yard? That's lw visiting all the blers he never could visit in his human body.
RIP brother.


----------



## Roger&Me

Blue_Phlame said:


> lw is visiting each of us in animal forms. That pigeon you have looking in on you through the window? That squirrel burrying his nuts in your yard? That's lw visiting all the blers he never could visit in his human body.
> RIP brother.



i've seen a rabbit during my evening run at the same spot, the last three nights in a row


----------



## coelophysis

Roger&Me said:


> i've seen a rabbit during my evening run at the same spot, the last three nights in a row



Me too ironically. It always darts off as I pull down my driveway.


----------



## ocean

RIP Lonewolf


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

weird.  a rabbit came near me and sat by me the other day while I was eating lunch on the job site.  

rip wolfie.  you will be remembered.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## herbavore

My sincere condolences to his family, his friends and his community. Kindness and humor--best thing a human being can have in this life.


----------



## LW13Bro

Hello Bluelight Community,
This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.

His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Thank you Lonewolf's brother for your post.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## angeleyes

That was an incredible post.

RIP Lonewolf.


----------



## Roger&Me

LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.



this was a beautiful post, i read it twice. 

it was an honor to know and interact with your brother.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Rip wolf.


----------



## n3ophy7e

LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.


Thank you so much for posting this, it means a lot to all of us  
My deepest condolences to you and your family in this difficult time. Take care


----------



## EbowTheLetter

We are all ONE said:


> Some folks are hilariously pathetic
> 
> RIP wolf
> 
> Still remember the online intervention ebow and I gave u
> And told u I could outdrink you



I really wish that had worked....but now that I actually have PA as well, I fully understand why he couldn't or didn't want to put the bottle down.  At least his pain is gone now.



Seyer said:


> It sucks. I remember not being able to function or think straight when I had to make Melanges thread.
> 
> Goodnight sweet prince.



God damn it, Tom.  



Bill said:


> _It should have been you Erich_





LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.



Thank you so much for posting this, brotherwolf.  Your brother is one of the few people on here I hadn't met yet but wanted to.  I'm sorry for your family's loss but I'm glad he's not suffering anymore.  He was a rare non-EDM ally in these forums and he was always ready with a lol.  Though he and I went in phases with speaking, the more I think about his passing, the harder it hits me.  Much love you to you, Chief.  You are beyond the reach of the White Man and that is all we can ask for in the end.

 Viktor Von Lonewolfenstein XIII


----------



## modelskinny

Not many words I can say after reading a post like that.

Rest in peace, friend. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## papa

mrs somni was at the garden center at lowes yesterday to buy some mulch and she picked this up




she just said it was cute and had to bring it home. After reading lwbro's post, I have to wonder...

rest in peace my friend. I won't forget you


----------



## ChickenScratch

thank you for that post LW's bro.  i don't even know how to respond.  your brother was one of a kind.  keep your chin up, friend.


----------



## ChickenScratch

and this guy has been showing up on my front door porch for the past month.  i've started leaving food out for him.


----------



## Seyer

This post needs to be on as many pages as possible.


LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.


Thank you for this post; my condolences to your family and friends. I wasnt on much of a person basis with your brother but we shared a mutual love for metal and that made us click. As everyone has mentioned, he was a genuinely kind, hilarious and awesome person; I will never forget that about him. 


May the Force be with you, LW + family.


----------



## iheartthisthread

He was my first bluelight friend. Damn. I'll miss you my friend.


----------



## Droppersneck

papasomni said:


> mrs somni was at the garden center at lowes yesterday to buy some mulch and she picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just said it was cute and had to bring it home. After reading lwbro's post, I have to wonder...
> 
> rest in peace my friend. I won't forget you


LW in totally inhabiting your novelty stone turtle! 

RIP LW may your spirit be at peace


----------



## alasdairm

LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing...


thanks for sharing your message and condolences.

lonewolf's passing was particularly sad for me. as far as i could tell, he was totally himself on bl and he was a large and quality presence without having to resort to name-calling or negativity to make an impression or make a friend. he was all about being the change he wished to be in the world and he was loved and respected... and his d.o.c. was booze. old skool. respect for that 

alasdair


----------



## undead

I have to say, I'm appreciative of LW13Bro, as well. Thank you for reaching out to this community. While many people are probably naturally curious as to the cause of death (understandably), it's not always easy to ask. And sometimes... it's not easy to find the answers, either. You've provided closure to a lot of people who genuinely felt a loss. Thank you for that! 

My condolences to you, your family, your friends, etc. I didn't know Lonewolf as well as most people here, but we used to interact in the Lounge pretty frequently and I enjoyed him. He was always fun. I hadn't come to Bluelight in a few months or more and when I stopped by to see what was going on, I saw the thread about him and my heart sank. Seemed like it HAD to be some kind of joke... unfortunately it wasn't. It's great to see so many people have such fond memories of him. He'll be sorely missed and, clearly, the world will be slightly less enjoyable with the loss of such a good dude.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

May he rest in peace.


----------



## New

R.I. Peace, man.


----------



## New

LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.



Thank you for this. This actually made me tear up a bit.


----------



## spork

I'm sad to hear of him passing.  He was a good guy and was always friendly with me. It's good to know that Midnight is in good hands...he loved that cat so much. 

Sending lots of loving thoughts to his family.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

LW13Bro said:


> Hello Bluelight Community,
> This is Lonewolf’s little brother. I am the one who informed Papasomni  about my brother’s passing. When going through his phone and computer, I found out that he was part of this community.  After reading your posts I see that he had a great network of friends here.  Since many of you were close with him, I felt you should know how he passed, and that Krazy Cat Midnight is well and is being looked after by our mom. My brother went peacefully in his sleep sometime late in the afternoon on April 30th. That night, he was supposed to travel to meet up for dinner plans with our sister and mother, and when he didn’t arrive they were concerned. When they couldn’t reach him, they had a neighbor check in on him. He was found unresponsive, but it looked like he had been resting on the couch. He always took a nap before going on a long drive.
> 
> His passing was unexpected. He had been in a lot of pain this past decade due to psoriatic arthritis- a degenerative autoimmune disease, but as some of you have mentioned, he never complained or showed how bad his suffering really was. He didn’t want to be a burden or a downer to anyone around him.  A lot of you have summed up who he was and what he was like in this thread- kind, funny, easygoing, modest, great sense of humor, and everyone’s friend. He loved music and was a talented guitarist. He loved cooking, pop culture, movies, and reading. He was our family’s math genius, chef, and encyclopedia. It is interesting that these last few comments mentioned animal visitations because that is something I have felt as well. He collected turtle totems and our family knew the turtle as his power animal. In his eulogy we mentioned that like the turtle, in recent years due to his illness his mobility was slow, yet purposeful. He was never in a hurry but always on time. He was gentle, patient and knew how to savor and appreciate the simple things life. It means a lot to see that he had friendship in this group. Thank you all for your kind words.



I'm truly sorry for your loss and really appreciate your words on here about your brother.  While I have been a part of BL for a very long time, I cannot say I knew your brother as well as others on here but I can say his posts, threads, etc. were ones I always enjoyed reading when I signed on.  He will be missed by all of us.

One thing I want to share because I just cannot make this up.  I live by a park with a couple of ponds that I walk around nearly every day.  These ponds have an abundance of water fowl but earlier this year I started noticing turtles would sun themselves on occasion.  When you mentioned your brother and the turtle, this is the first thing I thought about so I had to share it with you and BL.  May your brother RIP and forever be a part of all us here on BL.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Saw a turtle today and thought of lonewolf...  

This really sucks...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Sleep well lw.


----------



## The Doc.

Its a shame I came to BL to late to get to know him I have seen some posts by him and he always was a cheerful presence I could tell.
Reading about the turtle and how he moves slow but with purpose is one of the most moving sentence I've read in a long time and that alone shows his character to everybody on BL and is an inspiration to all of us in pain who struggle with days we think we can handle it then all of a sudden it gets unbearable making us wonder how we will go on. Lone wolf shows us great strength and courage I wish to have his attitude one day.

RIP lonewolf I hope you can run jump and fly through the heavens pain free like you never thought possible.
See you on the other side.


----------



## LW13Bro

This is exactly something he would have done as well. In fact, Midnight was a stray kitten. My sister found him at the park, he had been covered in paint. My brother took him in, cleaned him up, and had cared for him ever since. Midnight noticed his absence and mourned right along with us, but seems to be doing better now.


----------



## LW13Bro

ChickenScratch said:


> and this guy has been showing up on my front door porch for the past month.  i've started leaving food out for him.


Last comment in response to this post. still learning...


----------



## SeekerJ8

Hi everyone, LW was my brother-in-law. (I'm married to his little brother LW13Bro). I've been online with him this past week and wanted to add some thoughts, so decided to join as well. Reading all your comments has meant so much. It makes me happy to know that he had this place and you all as friends. We've just started reading his posts. It has been difficult, but it's also great to remember his sense of humor. While reading his comments, I can picture his smile and hear his voice. It's comforting knowing that his last day was a good one, spent joking with friends. I also like how others have sensed his presence or remembered him with the animals. Right after he passed I had a vivid dream about a wolf. At the time I was trying to figure out the meaning but nothing came to mind. Then I felt so moved and it all made sense after finding out that he was Lonewolf on here.


----------



## herbavore

^How wonderful to hear from you. Having a son in the Bluelight shrine as well, I know exactly what you mean about both how hard it is to read the old posts and yet how comforting it is to see the place he held in this community. I am glad that you both made accounts. If there is ever a time when you want to share a story or post a thought or simply ask for some support in your grief, feel free to post here or in this thread as well. PM any moderator if you have any questions and again, welcome.


----------



## junglejuice

This is such a shock.

We'll miss you


----------



## Arnold

Rip funny American Indian, I hope you keep your mate tally company.

Sad as afaik he was only the same age as me.


----------



## coelophysis

Drinkin' some 211's.. Not doin' it for myself.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Miss U.


----------



## slortaone

its amazing to hear from the fam, thank you for those posts - all thoughts are with you guys right now 

Rest easy Ldub


----------



## Help?!?!

Laika said:


> Drinkin' some 211's.. Not doin' it for myself.


Same. Damn good poster if there ever was one.....


----------



## coelophysis

Doodled this in lws memory fwiw


----------



## Help?!?!

Man, to many deaths as of late, hoping your trolling god and all that,

Also resonate with peace  my fallen brother !


----------



## realtalkloc

rip


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## drscience

Kick god in the nut for me LW

drS


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I've been seeing so many rabbits in my front yard the past month or so; my mother just saw a turtle the other day. After reading all the other sightings/coincidences, 



...............


  





And now what I meant to post, "I hope you've gotten tobala turned onto 211s & Kool-Aid vodka by now, buddy!"


----------



## euphoria

thanks for posting lwbro and sister in law... sending good vibes your way


----------



## ChickenScratch

that god damn cat bit me yesterday.  

god dammit, lonewolf.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Man lw was the only person who drank exactly what I drink everyday and he always told me I need to stop before I end up like him 

He always posted the best food pics too 

I wish he was here for the nfl season so I can tell him how much the broncos suck and have him see the chargers go to the Super Bowl 

Rip


----------



## iheartthisthread

I wish lonewolf could post him playing guitar so I could tell him he was Not the next american idol...

Welcome lwbro&sisinlaw. 

He was good people.


----------



## subotai

lw13 was the first person I talked to in the lounge. I'm almost positive what he said to me, verbatim, was

_"your mom tbph"
_
and in an environment where there is a a constant need to swallow your pride and not take everything so seriously, he did so far better than anyone.


----------



## avrolling

fuck. rip big guy.


----------



## Jesusgreen

One of the first names I began to recognise on BL, didn't see him too much in later time as I spent more of my time just in PD but he was always a good poster and seemed like a nice chap that I'd have got on well with had I spoken to him in person.

Hope all is good wherever you may be now  

Nice to know with as many posts as he had no amount of pruning will likely get rid of anywhere close to all of them so his posts will be with us for a very long time :D

Rest well man


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

This is a damn shame to read. You were such a nice guy LW and always made me feel welcome to BL. 

Rest in peace


----------



## JoeTheStoner

for some reason just clicked on the shrine and my jaw dropped when i saw this. read the whole thread and tho i didn't know him at all tbh, of course i saw his posts whenever i visited the lounge but all the posts from those who did know him saying what a great guy he was + i got that vibe from him as well. this is sad news. just wanna say R.I.P. peace and blessings to the fam.


----------



## ArCi

You made me smile today lonewolf


r.i.p. Chief

We miss you


----------



## Pharcyde

Rip redman.

Ill be taunting you from whiteman heaven lol.

Id pour a sr out for you but im not gunna.


----------



## L2R

just saw this. god dammit, elldub. rest in peace, man.


----------



## fengtau

I just found out...

Inna lillaahi wa inna ilayhi Raaji'oon, Allahyarham


----------



## D's

Fuck man. This fucking sucks. Going to miss you brother.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

omg wow

speechless


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Miss u buddy


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Indeed we miss you LW


----------



## coelophysis

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Miss u buddy



Just don't change your fucking avatar again okay? Ok..


----------



## cj

Damn we always lose the best.....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Laika said:


> Just don't change your fucking avatar again okay? Ok..


Silence


----------



## Pharcyde

Ahhh rip you native bastard

And ps

I never did tell anyone your real name just like you asked


----------



## Lucy Noeno

can't believe I was late with this R.I.P. man you were a fixture around here and a cool guy I hope you're in the great plain beyond where the buffalo keep on roamin' and the squaw bitches want you to nut on their face all day. tbph


----------



## chinky

no way..


----------



## Roger&Me

still think of you often, chief. 

i miss all those late nights when we'd be the only two people in the lounge and we'd be posting old country songs in the music thread. your taste in music always was god tier and you turned me on to so many cool old tunes. i still often will hear a song and think "i should post this so LW can dig it", and then i remember you're gone. 

rest in peace, bro.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Your mom, tbph


----------



## xstayfadedx

I miss my dad  really do…


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wolfbrother, you'd appreciate this

http://www.npr.org/2014/10/09/354642327/homeless-in-nashville-huge-in-sweden


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Still missing you, lonedoggie.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I'll be planting maize soon. I'll put it in my chili just to piss you off. 

Miss you man.


----------



## drscience

R.i.P Lonewolf


----------



## laugh

RIP old mate & thank you for the good times lounging. You know as well as I that this calls for a couple brews, heres cheers!


----------



## stayhealthy970

It's already been  a year ! RIP


----------



## sgurd

Wow, shocked. Just read this as I never really visit BL anymore. He was perhaps the kindest person in the lounge. At least he should have hit 50k posts.. Damn. Always had a warm feeling for that guy. My thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## GenericMind

This one still bothers me more than any bluelighter passing that I can remember. LW was a funny, compassionate guy that was as laid-back as they come. He deserved to live a long and happy life.


----------



## Munchkoala

That's really sad. Some of the loveliest, smartest people I know have been destroyed by addiction or some result of it. Alcohol, opiates, benzos...It doesn't matter at the end of the day. They result in premature exit from this world. Shine on.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I was listening to some classic rock today, and thought about you bro. Hope you're resting in peace, Lonewolf.


----------



## Tude

We had a going away party for my friend at work the other night. Someone gave her a bag of Corn Nuts and thought of lw


----------



## marissaaaaaa

someone told me on facebook when he passed, i found out very very late. i haven't been on in ages..i took melange's passing quite hard and after that i slowly started to back away from the site and stick to who i was friends with on facebook. this passing was one i was really not ready to face and i've avoided looking for his thread since...

i'm glad i finally did though. the comments from his family are so wonderful and important, and this thread is so lovely. i remember when lonewolf joined the lounge, i took to him right away and took him under my wing so to speak. i called him my adopted son and he called me mom and we joked about cooking pancakes haha. he always like to bring that up and remind me, often joking around calling me mom. while he ended up surpassing me in presence and posts--it was nice to know that we had a special bond right from the beginning. he was such a sweet and genuine person. as others have mentioned, his native american presence was another special thing about him and about having him here in our group. i was worried it was the booze that did him in. i'm glad it wasn't. reading the post from his brother brought a lot of peace to me in regards to his passing and i feel a lot better reading what his family had to say.

i know it's quite late, but i just wanted to add my words now that i've been able to face this one. lonewolf, rest in peace brother. was that you who left me feathers today that i added to my dreamcatcher? maybe.  i hope you enjoy and approve some of my personal homages to some native american traditions, and maybe you are even there with me sometimes. see you on the other side


----------



## guineaPig

Just stopping in. Miss you, and this shot is for you.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Damn, Lonewolf too? Rest in peace, Machete. I'm sorry that I'm just now seeing this. You were a good friend and an equally good poster. You are most certainly missed, my friend.


----------



## tremours

this 211 is for you


----------



## zephyr

Are you sayibg rest in peace lol.

Ahhh. Sad.  The good times were GOOD.  RIP.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

bump


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

happy new year. i bought a 211 2nite


----------



## D's

Hey Lonewolf,
Man, wish you were around here, along with dex, papa, axl, ch and everyone else I can't seem to remember right off hand.
TL is still TL. We've had new mods, lost new mods, got new mods again, and it's actually not bad here on the forums.
Still trying to smooth around TL edges elsewhere, and know soon, it shall be smooth.
Wanted to tell you again, thanks for writing me while I was in rehab yearsss ago. It really meant a lot to me, and wish I could tell you that I still think about reading your letters about a sex story involving a fat chick while I'm sitting on a church pew x'D. 

Miss you brother wolf, till we see one another again brother


----------



## hylite




----------

